# Help me pick my fish



## lakemichigan (Feb 16, 2015)

Please help me stock my 75g tank. Running fishless cycle right now and should be ready for fish soon.

Here is my set up.
75g
2 aqueon 55/75 hob filters
300 watt heater
Marineland Led strip light

Only must have for me is a Star Sapphire. Would like to have as much color
as possible.
Would you add all the fish at once or a few every week or so?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

They get pretty large, I would only do them in a 4ft tank if you are planning on a breeding group. They are pretty peaceful but having numerous 10" fish will fill up a tank.

If going all male limit yourself to a few large fish then use smaller haps and peacocks. This would allow room for the pheno, but still let you add more colors.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Do you want breeding groups, or single male fish?


----------



## lakemichigan (Feb 16, 2015)

Thinking an all male tank will be my best bet.


----------



## lakemichigan (Feb 16, 2015)

Still reading and researching fish for the tank so please bear with with dumb questions.

If i go all male should i only have one of each type? All of the fish on my wish list are either peaceful or Mildly aggresive


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes, avoid duplicates, and even fish that look very similar. Matching temperaments gives you a better chance of having every fish color up, so you're on the right track.


----------



## lakemichigan (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you CG. Trying to put a list together now to see if it will work.

Any other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The sapphires are timid so stick to the timid haps/peacocks. This is a 10" fish, I think you would be better with them in a 72" tank.


----------



## lakemichigan (Feb 16, 2015)

Here's an early list of fish i would like...i'm sure there is more than 1 mistake here. What do you think?

Aul. St. Maleri- Orange Maleri
Aul. Baenschi Benga- Regal Sunshine
Aul. German Red
Aul Hueseri- Midnight Peacock
Aul. Rubenscens- Ruby Red
Aul. St. Chilumba
Aul. St. Madoka- Orange flame tail
Rusty
White Lab
Yellow Lab
Lethrinops Sp. Redcap
Pytochromis Sp. Salmon- Hippo Point Salmon
Xystichromis Sp. Dayglow


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I know the profile says 'Phenochilus Tanzania' reaches 10", but has anyone here seen one this large? That would be impressive. The breeder I got mine from had a wild male that reached 8" before passing away. I have 3 males between 4 and just under 6". I couldn't imagine keeping a Malawi cichlid that could reach 10" in a 4' tank.

Sorry lakemichigan but I cannot confidently advise on all male stocking.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm not a stocking or peacock expert...others will chime in with particulars on your stock list. I just wanted to point out that generally temperment varies from peacocks to mbuna. For example a mildly aggressive mbuna is more aggressive than a mildly aggressive peacock. Although this does not mean your stock list wont work...I think having the 3 male mbuna would put them 1,2 and 3 on your tanks pecking order and cause some of your peacocks to show less color than without the mbuna.


----------



## lakemichigan (Feb 16, 2015)

PhinFan1981 said:


> I'm not a stocking or peacock expert...others will chime in with particulars on your stock list. I just wanted to point out that generally temperment varies from peacocks to mbuna. For example a mildly aggressive mbuna is more aggressive than a mildly aggressive peacock. Although this does not mean your stock list wont work...I think having the 3 male mbuna would put them 1,2 and 3 on your tanks pecking order and cause some of your peacocks to show less color than without the mbuna.


Thank you! This is just the kind of feedback i'm looking for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even an 8" fish is too big in a 48" tank IME.

Possible trouble spots include:
2 red peacocks
baenschi and orange maleri may compete
Vics might be too timid
Rusty might be too aggressive


----------



## lakemichigan (Feb 16, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Even an 8" fish is too big in a 48" tank IME.
> 
> Possible trouble spots include:
> 2 red peacocks
> ...


Thanks DJ. Trying to get this figured out to have a good mix and less fighting.


----------

